# My little man Jax is ready to play



## Countryboy1993 (Aug 8, 2017)

Here's my 7 month old golden Jax, he's getting ready to play with my mothers golden


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

He's a good-looking boy.


----------

